# Ariens EZR 1648



## dlaport1 (Apr 25, 2009)

Im looking for a wiring diagram for the following mower Ariens EZR 1648. My issue is when the mower is running. I press the pto (blades on) switch on the mower and the motor dies ? I replaced the elect clutch awhile back now im looking for maybe a issue else where .... 

thanks Don from Michigan :wave:


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Have you tried the Ariens site part radar? 

They have wiring diagrams on most of their model IPL's

http://partsradar53.arinet.com/scri...oginID=ariensc&loginpwd=consumer&partner=ARNC


----------



## gailey_storm (Jun 9, 2009)

Hello. Was you able to figure out what the problem was to your Arien? I have the exact model doing the same thing. When I pull the knob to turn the blades on it dies. Could you let me know how you went about fixing yours and how much?
Thanks. Gail


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

gailey_storm said:


> Hello. Was you able to figure out what the problem was to your Arien? I have the exact model doing the same thing. When I pull the knob to turn the blades on it dies. Could you let me know how you went about fixing yours and how much?
> Thanks. Gail


Usually there there is an issue with the seat switch or the connector to the seat switch when this occurs.


----------



## gailey_storm (Jun 9, 2009)

*Right steering lever*

Thank you very much. I have it fixed as far as being able to mow now but I am unable to turn right. The right steering lever will not let me turn right. I can go forwards but no turns to the right or backing up with the right side. I hope this is a quick fix. Do you have a suggestion?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

gailey_storm said:


> Thank you very much. I have it fixed as far as being able to mow now but I am unable to turn right. The right steering lever will not let me turn right. I can go forwards but no turns to the right or backing up with the right side. I hope this is a quick fix. Do you have a suggestion?


Make sure the drive belt is on the pump pulley correctly, check and make sure the bypass valve is not in the "push" position.


----------

